# Use in Winter



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know where to put this but:

How do l know if my motorhome is set up for cold weather ==Winterised?== as some people say theirs is, and what can l do to take advantage of it? l know go away in winter but sensibly. I don't want to go out and have whatever damaged by cold for instance 
Will my gas work at what - 
What tips to avoid other than obvious snow and ice patches.
Water tanks or do you just use bottles of water.
Does the loo pot freeze?

Not sure how to word above so hope someone can make sense.

Thanks *Caro*


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi carol
Winterised usually means the water and waste tanks are insulated and water pipes are inside the van
There may also be tank heaters to save the water freezing
This is all to let you use the van in winter but thats not the same as a van where youneed to take winter precautions as even a winterized wan will be damaged Iif the tanks and pipes are left full of water with no heating on.
Gas as long as you use propane or have refillables you will be fine to minus 40deg c

I have found that even if in the deepest depths of winter as long as I can keep the heating on I have been on and my water tank is outside with no insukation as heat going through the floor stops it freezing.

The loo doesnt freeze and if you have a tank for the flush water ad opposed to mains fed you can put car anti freeze in. The waste tank wont freeze as its full of chemical that resists freezing

So go for it and if your worried go with someone so you dont feel so vulnerabe

Phill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's as your profile, an Autotrail then NO it's not classed as a winterised van... Had several Autotrails, inc current one.
The best way in winter is swop gas to Propane, just needs a new pigtail between the regulator and gas bottle...
Leave grey waste tap open and place container underneath.
Carry water in a container for general use and a 2ltr pop bottle will do the job for the toilet..

We did a Christmas meal meet 2 years ago and we had -18 !! that was a cold night.. Killed a few batteries, some toilets froze etc.
Had heating on all night..... Great fun... !!! but we had all been drinking,,,

Have been out in minus temperatures will water tank full etc and not had an issue. Just been to judge conditions..

Note. On tank heaters, be aware they can consume some high power so you need be careful on use in case you end up with a flat battery..


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The best thing to do with a waste tank is to leave the drain valve open and put a bucket under it.

I used to use my last van all year round (for work reasons) and believe me the waste outlet will freeze up.

Your fresh water tank could well be exposed to a bit of cold but as long as the heat in the van can get around it you will be fine. If it is in a wardrobe or under seats, make sure some heat can get in there.

If you are leaving it overnight, drain it down.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well you can sleep in a tent in winter!

Just need a winter sleeping bag!

So your motorhome, winterised or otherwise will be fine.

Just take precautions stated and look out for condensation on the inside of a poorly insulated van!

TM


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Great news thanks Phil and everyone.

We dont have heaters in our tanks but we wanted to go away over christmas/new yr and think it will be colder than last year in Scotland.

The pipes are lagged but first yr l had CB l didn't leave the taps themselves open although drained him off and the shower cartridge burst, but then he was not used and that was in 2010 when we had -20 a lot so l think that was a fluke (l hope) 
No separate tank just one fresh water but can look at taking few large bottles spare H20 that we can top up around.

Heating would defiantly be on low 24/7 apart from driving

Only Andy and l and until he met me never been in a m/h. His technical is cooking l deal with the rest :lol: 

Will see how things go, and all being well get away though not sure where to un the UK yet

*Caro*


----------

